# NBCU O&O's Set on Panny P2 Mobile HD Platform



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*PRESS RELEASE:*


> *NBC Universal Owned & Operated stations standardize on Panasonic's P2 HD hi-definition mobile platform for e-newsgathering*
> 
> (Feb. 12, 2009) NEW YORK: NBC Universal's 25 owned-and-operated TV stations and its cable networks will standardize on Panasonic's P2 HD platform for electronic newsgathering, the gear maker said.
> 
> ...


Source: TelevisionBroadcast.com


----------

